
Building Great User Experiences with Concurrent Mode and Suspense - nnx
https://reactjs.org/blog/2019/11/06/building-great-user-experiences-with-concurrent-mode-and-suspense.html
======
g82918
I really like the idea of React, but I can't help but feel it will always be
slow to due to DOM manipulations. It would be nice if there was a first class
mechanism to pre-transform some of the structures server-side that will always
be transformed.

